# ITunes Podcasts App Issue



## random1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey All, :dance:

I'm trying to fix an issue with my ipod touch in that the Podcasts app lists 205 podcast items and my itunes library lists considerably less than that. How can I simply delete all podcasts from my ipod and then sync to the library (correct count)?

The ipod contains old podcasts that I deleted in my library ages ago.


----------

